# NEW BOW



## powerstrokeboy1 (Jan 23, 2009)

I am looking to buy me a used hunting bow in March and am usually a Rifle hunter, because of this i need help decidin what bow to get. I am lookin for one around 350 bucks. and the best quality i can get with the price. help me out here. :beer:


----------



## nita (Dec 11, 2008)

is that $350 for a new or used bow?? it makes a difference.


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

Mathews outback


----------



## cattrapper77 (Feb 14, 2009)

mathews switchback


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Parker.

Watch Cabela's, they sometimes have good sales.

huntin1


----------



## Mikedgates (Nov 22, 2008)

you will spend lots of money on arrows targets sights and other things you don't need. if possable I go up to 450 and you could buy any of the top brands used a year old. I have a mathews drealin and love it. pick it up used for 400


----------

